# Dash cleaning



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys got a couple of questions for you... 1st Whats a good but not too expensive polish to use on dash boards?... 2nd How can i restore the colour on my half leather seats as they are slightly faded?.... 3rd Anywhere in the south wales area that can refurb alloy wheels?:wall:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

1) Either Comma Interior Dressing or Armoral Protectant
2) Autoglym Leather cleaner might do the trick as they may just be dirty
3) Hmmmm:tumbleweed:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Will-S said:


> 1) Either Comma Interior Dressing or Armoral Protectant
> 2) Autoglym Leather cleaner might do the trick as they may just be dirty
> 3) Hmmmm:tumbleweed:


Tried leather cleaner i think they're a bit past that stage lol. Seen something on that wheeler dealers where a guy restored the colour of the seats on a bently


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

what sort of condition is the dash in ?
clean is all you need on a dash , shiny is a no no , plus it looks cheap and you get glare from the sun , when its out 
the seats can be re coloured but not cheap 
dont know of a wheel refurb, seen some done from a newport company and were awful tbh for the money he paid , so a bit hit and miss on them


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> what sort of condition is the dash in ?
> clean is all you need on a dash , shiny is a no no , plus it looks cheap and you get glare from the sun , when its out
> the seats can be re coloured but not cheap
> dont know of a wheel refurb, seen some done from a newport company and were awful tbh for the money he paid , so a bit hit and miss on them


Just need something to give my dash a spruce up and as far the seats go its mostly the side of the drivers seat that needs attention:thumb:
The wheels need a real going over so i want somewhere thats good but not too expensive as im a tight git lol


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

*alloy wheel repair*

hi mate i used reno wheel in bridgend £30 a wheel fantastic job done as well hope it helps


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

davidlewis26 said:


> hi mate i used reno wheel in bridgend £30 a wheel fantastic job done as well hope it helps


Cheers mate will have to look them up.. Was hoping for somewhere a bit closer. I did hear of a mobile service but cant remember where i heared it


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Leather repair is fairly straightforward. I did it on this a8: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116151

I think I did a more detailed guide on a 3 series. I'll have a look for it for you.

Matt


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Leather repair is fairly straightforward. I did it on this a8: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116151
> 
> I think I did a more detailed guide on a 3 series. I'll have a look for it for you.
> 
> Matt


Cheers matt that is what im looking for my seats are only half leather so should'nt cost as much but them again ive notice that the cloth trim has faded quiet badly on the rear head rests. So i dont know which avenue too take now a retrim which will be quiet expensive i would imagine or source a complete interior out of an M3


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

WHeel refurb try the wheel specialist in cwmbran. Proper job, speak to steve or John and tell them I sent you!


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Agree with Ti22 I`ve had a set of wheels refurbed by the wheel specialist and it was a top job and a great group of people to deal with.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> WHeel refurb try the wheel specialist in cwmbran. Proper job, speak to steve or John and tell them I sent you!





dave t said:


> Agree with Ti22 I`ve had a set of wheels refurbed by the wheel specialist and it was a top job and a great group of people to deal with.


Thanks guys where abouts in cwmbran are they will look them up tomorrow:thumb: Mean while the cars gone in for some work!!!! New wheel bushes new rear tyres and a mini service so loads of money too spend


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

By the way - Re: Leather repair, or 'reconnolising' to use the posh term, you can buy kits from www.woolies-trim.co.uk.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> By the way - Re: Leather repair, or 'reconnolising' to use the posh term, you can buy kits from www.woolies-trim.co.uk.


Thanks matt i knew thier was a posh name for leather repair:thumb::thumb:
just been on www.woolies-trim.co.uk the kit came in at around the £40 mark which is way cheaper than a retrim or secondhand interior so lets hope i dont **** it up much lol


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

steve in aps in swansea for your wheels mate top quality job


----------

